# Netzwerk-Game-Progen. Womit am besten?



## intruder (25. Mrz 2004)

mir schwirrt schon seit längerer Zeit eine Idee im Kopf.
Es soll ein Netzwerk-Strategie/Rpg-Mix-Game in 2D sein.
Ein Mix aus Rings of Medusa 1 (80%) und Ultima Online (20%).
Es soll als ein Permanentes Realtime Game laufen.

Ich habe schon konkrete Vorstellungen und habe schon mit der theoritischen Planung begonnen und bereits das eine oder andere Visuel in UML festgehalten und einige Skitzen angefertigt.

Nun bin ich mir aber noch nicht bei der Wahl der Programmiersprache einig.
Ich wollte es eigentlich in Java umsetzen, aber ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht ob Java so gut dafür geeignet ist.

Hat jemand erfahrungen in ähnlichen Projekten?

Worauf ist dabei zu achten?
Wie groß sollte das Team am besten sein?
Was für Leute braucht man dafür?

Habt ihr noch sonstige Tipps?

Über jedes Wort zum Thema würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Danke


----------



## Beni (25. Mrz 2004)

Ein paar meiner Freunde und ich versuchen was ähnliches (Singleplayer, dafür 3D, c++).

Zum Aufbau sag ich nix, weil ich nicht weiss, was du alles geschrieben hast (und weils wahrscheinlich ein halbes Buch ist).

Naja, das Konzept sollte fertig sein, _bevor_ ihr mit Coden beginnt...

Und eine Warnung: wenn du die Sprache nicht beherrschst, in der du schreibst, dann lass es besser sein.

Gruppengrösse
Wir haben ein Team aus 8 Köpfen aufgebaut: 3 Coder, 2 Geschichtenschreiber, 3 Zeichner.
Die Grösse ist gut, alle kennen sich, man kann sich in einem Raum treffen, ...

Die richtigen Leute
Ihr müsst die Leute finden, die auch arbeiten. Gebt allen eine Chance (irgendeine kleine Aufgabe die man in einem Monat lösen kann). Wenn dann nichts kommt, wisst ihr, wen ihr _nicht _brauchen könnt.
So nebenbei sollten sie Freude am Projekt haben.

Koordinator
Ihr braucht einen Koordinator, der den Gesammtüberblick hat.
Jeder wird seine eigenen Vorstellungen einbringen wollen. Da muss man manchmal "nein" sagen (aber nicht zu oft, sonst gehen die Leute wieder).
Ach ja: Mehrheitsentscheide sind Entscheide über die man nicht mehr diskutieren muss.

Treffen
Wir haben monatlich ein Treffen abgehalten, damit jeder seine Fortschritte präsentieren kann. Da haben wir auch neue Aufgaben verteilt. Der Koordinator hat eingesammelt und kombiniert.
Ein Protokoll und eine Traktandenliste waren jeweils sehr hilfreich.

Motivation
Jeder hat Freude an seiner Arbeit, und möchte dafür gelobt werden. (ein Achselzucken vom Koordinator reicht, damit jemand die Gruppe verlässt).
Und wenn es Fortschritte gibt, sollen das alle bemerken. Damit sie sehen "es passiert was".
P.S. wenn der Coder sagt: "ich habe Schnittstelle _x72.4gs5.dhe_ implementiert", nützt das dem Zeichner herzlich wenig. Wenn er ein Fenster sieht, in dem ein Kreis gezeichnet wird, ist er glücklich.

Hoffe das gibt dir mal einen Einblick. So ein Game ist eine komplexe Sache, und benötigt viel mehr Zeit, als du denkst. :wink:

mfg Beni


----------



## bygones (25. Mrz 2004)

intruder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat jemand erfahrungen in ähnlichen Projekten?


persönlich nicht, aber bei uns an der Uni werden regelmäßig in Java Programmierpraktiken Netzwerkspiele in java implementiert !



			
				intruder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Worauf ist dabei zu achten?


Effiziente Implemenierung, leichte Erweiterbarkeit, leichte Bedienbarkeit, Spaß



			
				intruder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie groß sollte das Team am besten sein?


Kommt drauf an, wie groß das Spiel sein soll. Ich denke wenn sich 4-5 Leute zusammenhocken die gut sind und auch Zeit haben sollte das erstmal langen



			
				intruder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was für Leute braucht man dafür?


Leute die sich gut verstehen und programmieren können



			
				intruder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habt ihr noch sonstige Tipps?[/quotr
> Viel erfolg
> 
> Ich würde es schon in Java machen - oder wollt ihr große Spielen Konkurrenz machen ?


----------



## intruder (25. Mrz 2004)

Vielen Dank Beni.

Das mit dem Aufwand habe ich mir schon gedacht.
Das mit dem Coden ist auch kein Problem, da ich denke, dass ich mind. noch ei 1/2 Jahr an dem Konzept sitzen werde. Parallel will ich dann natürlich das Coden lerne. Ich habe in erster Linie an das Coden in Java gedacht, da ich da schon bisschen was weiß. 
C++ wäre ganz neu, aber ich denke wenn man OOP und UML bescherscht, dann kann man die einzelnen Module und deren Interaktion unabhängig von der Programmiersprache entwerfen. 
In welche Programmiersprache es dann umgesetzt wird hängt davon ab was die Coder die mitmachen drauf haben.

Würde man es in Java machen, würde ich natürlich als Coder und Geschichtenschreiber und Koordinator mitmachen. Falls es in c++ gemacht wird dann eben erstmal als Geschichtenschreiber und Koordinator und vielleicht im weiteren verlauf (nach dem ersten Jahr, wenn bisschen mehr mit c++ kann ) als Coder einsteigen.


----------



## intruder (25. Mrz 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde es schon in Java machen - oder wollt ihr große Spielen Konkurrenz machen ?



neee ... es soll spaß machen und für die RPG begeisterten gedacht sein und nicht für die massen.


----------

